# Q @ selling Nikkor 50mm 1.2 lens



## allson (Jan 2, 2010)

I may want to sell a Nikkor 50mm 1.2 lens that I purchased to use with my Photomic FTN in the 1970s.  The lens is a modified AI lens (modification done by Nikon).  In looking at the 50mm 1.2 lens for sale on eBay, it appears that sellers are not specifying whether the lens is AI-modified or AI native.  Or maybe I just don't know enough to tell.  In looking at the rear of the lens, I know one distinguishing feature of the modified lenses is that they do not have the maximum aperture indicator post.

My question is about the value of this lens.  I don't see any eBay posts where the seller specifically points out the lens is modified.  Therefore, I don't know if this lens would be in the $300-$500 range.  Thoughts?

I now use a Nikon D50 but with older eyes, using a manual focus lens is pretty much out of the question.  ;-)

Thanks.


----------



## Keytarjunkie (Jan 2, 2010)

As far as I know, Nikon never made a non-AI 50mm f/1.2. They made a non-AI 55mm f/1.2, is that the one you're talking about?


----------



## Dwig (Jan 3, 2010)

Keytarjunkie said:


> As far as I know, Nikon never made a non-AI 50mm f/1.2. They made a non-AI 55mm f/1.2, is that the one you're talking about?



Correct, the 55mm version remained in production for a short time after the change to AI. There aren't many "born AI" 55mm f/1.2 lenses. The 50mm lens replaced it after about 1 year, before the change to AI-s. The following exist:

55mm f/1.2 Nikkor-S (two sub-versions, f/stop ring differences)
55mm f/1.2 Nikkor-S AI converted
55mm f/1.2 Nikkor-S.c
55mm f/1.2 Nikkor-S.c AI converted
55mm f/1.2 Nikkor AI
50mm f/1.2 Nikkor AI
50mm f/1.2 Nikkor AI-s

MIR (Special featured section on Nikkor 50/58mm f/1.2 fast speed standard lenses - index page) identifies 5 versions of the 55mm f/1.2. Their list omits AI converted variants but includes the prototype and separates the original production lens into two variants, one with the old style screw-on f/stop ring and one with the modern lift off ring.


----------



## allson (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks to Keytarjunkie and Dwig.  This explains why I was confused by the eBay postings.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 7, 2010)

The most honest sellers use the term "ai'd" in the description when describing a converted lens.

If you do have the 55mm version, take note that they don't typically sell for quite as much as the 50mm.  You might not be able to get as much as $300.

Also be aware that the AI-s versions of the 50mm lens are the most sought after, as they have 9 aperture blades instead of 7.  Most of the lenses you see selling for more then $300 are the ai-s versions.

I'm also selling a 50mm 1.2 ai. which  I replaced with a 50mm f1.2 ais that I got for a steal on ebay--the seller included it in an auction of a nikon EM, it was advertised as a second "bonus lens," in addition to the series e 50mm on the camera. LOL, I bought the works for less then $200.


----------

